# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Xilinx ISE Design suite

## forum

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Xilinx ISE Design suite

Xilinx ISE Suite Design est un environnement de dveloppement et de compilation des programmes VHDL, il permet deffectuer une analyse de timing, lutilisation des diagrammes RTL, la simulation des conceptions et la mise en uvre de l'ensemble de flux.

VHDL Xilinx Designs vous donne ainsi la possibilit de mettre en uvre des conceptions EDIF, SCHEMATIC et Verilog.

Xilinx est utilise pour dvelopper des programmes qui sont utiliss dans les systmes embarqus.



Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## ghanoo38

Bonjour,
je suis all sur leur site mais je n'arrive toujours pas  tlcharger le logiciel xilinx ! il faut remplir un formulaire..avec nom de l'entreprise et le dpartement mais comme je ne travaille dans aucune entreprise je n'ai rien  mettre...le problme quand jappuie sur Next il affiche error
je ne sais pas quoi faire?
merci d'avance

----------


## albanxiii

Bonjour,


Ces informations ne sont qu'indicatives, vous pouvez mettre le nom de votre cole si vous tes tudiant, par exemple. Si vous n'tes pas tudiant, essayez "independant" comme "entreprise". Ou si vous avez vraiment des scrupules, crivez leur un email en expliquanf votre situation.
Il faut savoir que le mtier de Xilinx c'est de faire et vendre du silicium, pas du logiciel ni des IP. Partant de l, pour eux c'est tout bnf si vous utilisez leurs outils et pas ceux des concurrents, puisque le jour o vous devrez faire un circuit vous serez dj oprationnel avec Xilinx.
Et puis, si vous saviez ce que font les ingnieurs d'application Xilinx vous auriez moins de retenu...

----------


## ghanoo38

Bonjour,
merci pour votre aide
c'est bon j'ai pu accder au tlchargement
cdt

----------


## ZADJIKA

Bonjour,

je veux instaler le logiciel Xilinx sur mon PC ,S.V.P le plutot possible j' ai une mmoire a prparer


Cordialements

----------

